# how much did you have to pay up front to get dish network?



## crashhat (Jan 15, 2014)

if i wanted to get dish network im gonna have to pay $172 up front. to me, that seems like a lot of money to have pay up front just to get cable. what did you all have to pay up front if anything? and do you think $172 is a lot of money just to be able to get cable?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Unless your credit is an issue it's free from DIRECTV and all the cable companies and FIOS in my area. Can't imagine why dish wants to charge you more unless your getting a lot if extra equipment at hitch point they would all start charging. 

What is the upfront for?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

YEA, my free directv system cost me $260.
But I didn't want the free HR 24 and 3 H25s.
I did $99 HR 34, $99 HR 23, $49 H25, Free H25.That was before Genies were free.


----------



## crashhat (Jan 15, 2014)

inkahauts said:


> Unless your credit is an issue it's free from DIRECTV and all the cable companies and FIOS in my area. Can't imagine why dish wants to charge you more unless your getting a lot if extra equipment at hitch point they would all start charging.
> 
> What is the upfront for?


im getting 2 boxes for my 3 tv's and the fees are the activation fee, a receiver fee, and another fee that i can't remember. all adding to $171.99


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes but something was free and you chose to go with a different system and now it's a free genie system. So we need to know what he's asking for to figure out why there is a fee.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Is it a hopper system?


----------



## toricred (Feb 12, 2004)

I just got a Hopper and 2 Joey's. I paid $21 and none of that was for the hardware. It was $71 for the first month's fees in advance less a $50 referral from a friend.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

If you are paying much beyond the 1st month payment, your credit is the problem. There is very little up front cost with DISH for the Hopper. If you want beyond what is free of course there could be more up front cost.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

As I recall, it ended up being right around $100. My dish was FREE, my reciever was FREE, but I had to pay $25.00 for the "Self installation kit" as well as shipping which also cost around $25.00. But then I had to pay an additional $50 to a "installer consultant" in order to find a good location for signal, the 1st place I put the dish, I got no signal. 

Over the years though, I've paid quite a bit. I went to Coscto 3 times, purchased 2 dish+receiver systems for $180 and 1 additional receiver for $99. Raided the dishes for parts basically. Didn't really want to but back then, Coscto was the only place you could get Dish equipment from and they only had 2 options: a) a 1/2 way decent 3800 model rcvr WITH dish, or b.) a crappy 2700 model rcvr stand alone. Additional purchases are listed below:
- DP-301 recvr @Sears for $99
- DP-311 Rcvr from I think Radio Shack, might of been Sears again for $99
- DP-322 purchased online for around $130
- DP-721 DVR for $500 from Sears
- DP-510 DVR thru Dish for $50
- vip222k thru ebay for $99 (shipping included)
And also had to pay $200 for my HD updgrade in order to get the vip-922k HD DVR but suspect Dish still 'owns' that.

Add all that up and you get: $1,736.00

Theres a few other things I've purchased too, SW21 switch, DP-21 switch, dish mounting pole thats about 4 ft long (to get more height), Power supply for my DPP44 switch. Most of the switches i have I got for free. Might be a few other lil things Im forgetting, but thats about the gist of it.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

I think the model 4000 was $299 and the self-install kit was free. Fall of 1998.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Honestly, I was paid $200 to get dish with a two year contract, free equipment.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My initial Dish setup was maybe $50 I think... that was back in 2002 for a standard SD receiver. When I first went HD a year or two later, I paid around $1000 because back then they didn't lease their HD receivers so you had to purchase to get HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

shadough said:


> As I recall, it ended up being right around $100. My dish was FREE, my reciever was FREE, but I had to pay $25.00 for the "Self installation kit" as well as shipping which also cost around $25.00. But then I had to pay an additional $50 to a "installer consultant" in order to find a good location for signal, the 1st place I put the dish, I got no signal.
> 
> Over the years though, I've paid quite a bit. I went to Coscto 3 times, purchased 2 dish+receiver systems for $180 and 1 additional receiver for $99. Raided the dishes for parts basically. Didn't really want to but back then, Coscto was the only place you could get Dish equipment from and they only had 2 options: a) a 1/2 way decent 3800 model rcvr WITH dish, or b.) a crappy 2700 model rcvr stand alone. Additional purchases are listed below:
> - DP-301 recvr @Sears for $99
> ...


I got my first Dish equipment & programming at Sears in 1999. Before that we had TCI.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

It was 1999 for me when I bought my first Dish receiver. It was a 2700 I believe for $59.95 for the dish and receiver. We had Dish 300 at the time with a single dish aimed at the 119, if I remember correctly. I installed the dish and receiver myself, as I had experience installing my 8.5 foot BUD (which I still use). I then bought the Dish 500 about 2000 and installed that, using the same 2700. The cost of the dish was under $100. I bought it from a satellite dealer. Then I used the 18" dish for the 148 bird for extra channels. Then when 148 went away, I moved it to the 61.5. Finding in the NW the 61.5 did not work well with the 18" dish, I bought a 30" dish for $50 from Solid Signal and I still have that. Then a couple years back I bought the 211k receiver for $169, added a outboard harddrive ($79). That is where I stand now. So like others, I have spent a fair amount not wanting to lease. The only thing I have to pay for is the programming, no DVR fees, etc. That adds up to $91 a month, soon to be $96 I guess. I have AT250, Sunpers, and Blockbuster. I ordered a Roku LT, so I will see what is avaiable via streaming for free also. I do not plan to sub to much. If I do, I may go down to a smaller package with Dish, as I see Roku has CNN International and BBC World, as well as Euro News. Too bad I cannot use a harddrive with the Roku though.


----------

